# Rxw Gmt



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure if this is the right section of the forum to post this in but here goes.

I got this this afternoon from my main watch supplier







Mr Crowley. Though that situation will change soon as he's down to a mighty 3 watches - the combined total of those 3 comes to more than the combined total of my entire collection (currently about 20 watches)!! Obviously the design of this watch has been influenced by a certain well known Swiss brand







! This is a lot of watch for not a lot of money - it has a hacking movement (auto/manual wind), screw down crown, quickset magnified date & independantly settable gmt hand. Diameter is approx 40mm & it comes with a solid link oyster style bracelet - the bezel is fixed. The movement is presumably Chinese &, so far, all is well with the watch - though I've no idea how it'll last in the long term. Quality seems good as does the timekeeping.

It's currently fitted with a brown leather strap which looks excellent - I like it









Apologies for the hurriedly taken naff photo


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I like it


So do I.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I like it, too







The brown leather looks great 

I sold mine on the forum a few months back. It has different bezel markers & hands:










I still have a Chronomat Explorer which is very similar except for the text:










Both the Chronomat & RXW appear to be well made and finished to quite a high standard


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

I got one not so long ago as a new beater for work. Other than putting a small hole in the crystal where it meets the bezel







It's been fine.This happened when my van's rear door blew shut and one of the metal fitings hit it just right







to put this chip/hole in it. Other than that no problems apart from running bit fast.

They have to be good value at the price







The thing that lets it down for me, is the bezel it's a bit crude with an almost sharp edge where it meets the case.

I don't see why they can't make a similar watch in a more original style. Even the logo's and writing on the dial is a bit like Rolex.

They do come with a good solid, srew in link bracelet worth the Â£25 I paid for mine alone 

Mike

Mines the one on the bracelet above looking bit battle worn with the holed crystal (sealed with silicon)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I got one not so long ago as a new beater for work. Other than putting a small hole in the crystal where it meets the bezel
> 
> ...


Bummer about the crystal Mike - it's a bugger when things like that happen isn't it? Would it be worth buying another as a spares watch? Actually having thought about it a bit buying another & using that as the work beater (keeping the original beater as the spares watch) would make more sense .......................... wouldn't it?

This one looks pretty much identical to the Chronomat version you've pictured, the only difference being the writing on the dial. One interesting aspect of mine which isn't visible in my photo is the writing between the lugs. On mine it has the following engraved between the 6 o'clock lugs: " stainless steel W860167" & between the 12 o'clock lugs there's the following: "orig Rolex design 116579".

I suspect that in China/Hong Kong etc this watch would be badged as a Rolex & the RXW & Chronomat names are possibly just used too avoid copyright laws in the west. That's my theory anyway
















They do seem to be excellent value for money - I paid a bit more than the Â£25 you paid but I got a nice leather strap as well as the solid link bracelet (unused)









I still like it


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I still like it









Good.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > I like it
> ...


So do I - very good looking watch


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i like the look of that one aswell


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

The only thing I don't like about it is the magnified date glass. For the price's that you're talking about them going for I'm sure I could live with that though


----------

